# Potential Felt AR Frame Replacement?



## Redley78 (Dec 4, 2013)

Potential Felt AR frame replacement?
I have a 2014 Felt AR5. Its been a great bike, but recently it developed some intense creaking in the bottom bracket area.
My LBS has done several overhauls on the BB30 after speaking with Felt directly. We tried a copper based grease first, then they suggested using Loctite green to resolve the problem. They said if that didn’t work, they will want to see the bike.
I guess I am at the point where I need to send it to them, but its gonna cost me 150 bucks to have my LBS send it to Felt. Im in the Orange County area, so it seems like a lot of money to spend considering I live relatively close to the Felt facility.

Anyways, what do you suggest I do here? Does Felt offer a temporary replacement bike, or am I just SOL and have to wait for them to analyze the problem and work with my LBS?
I was hoping SD would chime in here, and maybe help a fellow Coffee Crew mate out. 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Redley78 said:


> Potential Felt AR frame replacement?
> I have a 2014 Felt AR5. Its been a great bike, but recently it developed some intense creaking in the bottom bracket area.
> My LBS has done several overhauls on the BB30 after speaking with Felt directly. We tried a copper based grease first, then they suggested using Loctite green to resolve the problem. They said if that didn’t work, they will want to see the bike.
> I guess I am at the point where I need to send it to them, but its gonna cost me 150 bucks to have my LBS send it to Felt. Im in the Orange County area, so it seems like a lot of money to spend considering I live relatively close to the Felt facility.
> ...


Mark,
Sorry to hear you've had a problem. I assume the shop has isolated the noise and pedals, QR, chainring bolts, etc have all been ruled out.
What shop are you using to send the bike to Felt? Have they contacted the USA Dealer Support staff?
-SD


----------



## Redley78 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, i personally watched the mechanic check the pedals, QR and chainring bolts. So i feel pretty confident he has isolated the noise. But i will ask again just to make sure there is nothing else we are missing. 
I am going through Papa Wheelie bicycles in Garden grove, a Felt Dealer . He has been speaking to someone at Felt, not sure if it is the USA dealer or not. But it was the Felt Associate that recommended we try using different greases to solve the problem. Then if we still weren't able to fix it, then to send the bike in. 
Im going into the shop today at 12, so ill post an update on what i find out. 

I was hoping not to have to disassemble the bike and ship it just to have the frame looked at. If it is not the frame, then im basically out 150 bucks and the time the whole process takes, which im assuming is weeks.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Redley78 said:


> Yes, i personally watched the mechanic check the pedals, QR and chainring bolts. So i feel pretty confident he has isolated the noise. But i will ask again just to make sure there is nothing else we are missing.
> I am going through Papa Wheelie bicycles in Garden grove, a Felt Dealer . He has been speaking to someone at Felt, not sure if it is the USA dealer or not. But it was the Felt Associate that recommended we try using different greases to solve the problem. Then if we still weren't able to fix it, then to send the bike in.
> Im going into the shop today at 12, so ill post an update on what i find out.
> 
> I was hoping not to have to disassemble the bike and ship it just to have the frame looked at. If it is not the frame, then im basically out 150 bucks and the time the whole process takes, which im assuming is weeks.


I agree that spending $150 seems to serve FedEx best interest but perhaps not you, your dealer, and Felt. Because you are so close I think we can find a solution. I get up to El Do most Tuesdays and plan on racing CBR this Sunday, perhaps I can assist in transportation if needed.

-SD


----------



## Redley78 (Dec 4, 2013)

SD,
I sent you a PM about a solution.
Thanks,
Mark


----------

